# I Drag Raced my home built Electric Van



## shnitzel (Oct 6, 2020)

video attached. 80kw leaf system ran 11.12second 1/8th mile at 69mph. VERY consistent times all day.

enjoy!


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

1:35 Sounds to me like you have some motor vibration


----------



## shnitzel (Oct 6, 2020)

the OLD driveshaft has 40thou of runout. which shakes something awesome at 7500rpm. ha ha ha. ive been driving it like that for 6 months total.

the motor is also bolted straight to the frame for now. i will add some urathane motorcycle mounts to lessen vibration.

Then ill get a new driveshaft built and lastly add some sound deadening.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Needs some 1970's orange shag carpet which will deaden that sound chamber....and a bubble window cuz hot chicks supposedly dig it, man









Congrats on getting your project to a drag-strippable point, despite still being a work in progress.


----------



## Lowcoe (Jul 3, 2020)

Cool van. There’s a couple of those parked along my daily commute and I always think about converting them to electric as I drive by…


----------

